# I'm 30, do I get to 'hit the wall" and become a hideous, old sith Lord yet?!



## daleks_exterminate

It's all I've ever wanted.









The heights of beauty:







Maybe a bit closer? One day!


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> lol


Why are you laughing at my hopes and dreams?! 








Should I start smoking?! How to reach this sooner??


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Welcome to the 30s Club, Sith Lord


----------



## Judson Joist

And here I am months away from turning 40 and I still look like I'm 24.
:blushed:


----------



## Lucan1010

Have you tried force lightning yet? I've heard it's all the rage in the Senate right now.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Evil laughter and cringe vomiting


----------



## Rascal01

Patience. Time will provide that which you seek. You have just begun your journey.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Judson Joist said:


> And here I am months away from turning 40 and I still look like I'm 24.
> :blushed:


Prove it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Anunnaki Spirit said:


> Evil laughter and cringe vomiting


I'm not really sure how these are applicable, but also I'm not actually going to watch them. I do not unfortunately have a motorized scooter. Should I gain 600 lbs and get one? They do seem fun.


----------



## Judson Joist

daleks_exterminate said:


> Prove it.


Here's a recent enough picture. I'm the one in the Jakobs hat.


----------



## Teigue

I just turned 30 too, the water doesnèt seem to be too bad ... so far.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I don't need to guess. We were all born in '89. 

Here's one of the hit songs on that year.


----------



## Judson Joist

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I don't need to guess. We were all born in '89.


1980 for me. Both '80 and '89 were good years for movies.


----------



## HAL

I didn't really 'feel' 30 until I was 31 (I'm 31 now). It wasn't the age that caused it, it was a change in physique. And even then, I think it's more to do with the fact that my job is rather sedentary, so I look unhealthy. If (or when) I get back in shape, I expect to regain a certain youthful feel that is currently missing.

Another big change is that I don't feel mentally 'allowed' to do stuff that I used to do. For example, at 29 I would go out and get utterly blackout drunk with mates in the city, then cycle 13km home at 6am and that was fine. Somehow that doesn't feel fine any more, now that I'm into my 30s. It feels like doing such a thing would make me into a loser grasping at his lost youth.

It could also be because I moved in to live with my girlfriend. It feels a little bit like the old "married life" trope, wherein I feel bad about going out and doing single man things. This again is nothing to do with age.

Hmmmm. Definitely overthinking all of this.

Welcome to your 30s. It's like being in your 20s but with a dose of parent-like sensibility. I rather like it!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I feel slightly more confident now that I'm in my 30s than I was in my teenage years and early 20s. I've no complaints though.


----------



## Voyageur

I will be 32 in January. These thirties are a lovely age where we finally come to terms that our infinite, childish ideas of “I can become anything“ have depopulated to a choice hand of cards. But, in place of all of the brightness and possibilities, our newfound _fuck it_ sensibilities have given us the good sense to realize that we’re better off without the stress of striving to become things we have no idea about, anyway.

Now if only I will be spared of that nagging “biological time clock” in my late thirties, this decade will be a fantastic one.


----------



## ai.tran.75

daleks_exterminate said:


> It's all I've ever wanted.
> 
> View attachment 835335
> 
> 
> The heights of beauty:
> View attachment 835337
> 
> Maybe a bit closer? One day!


Pretty - you still look young, 24/25




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Funny that I check PerC today and this turns up, considering my username and that I'll also be 30 in a few days. lol. 

But yes, you can become a hideous old Sith lord whenever you please. Age is just a number.


----------



## Sybow

When I hit 30, can I be an old grumpy guy all day long without consequences?


----------



## tanstaafl28

No, you just get a little more interesting. Do you yet realize how dumb you were 10 years ago? That tends to happen every 10 years.


----------



## ericajoy

I had a friend recently tell me that she didn’t feel like a real adult til she was 35, and by the time she turned 40, she felt old. So, we may spend 35 years growing up, 5 years as an adult, and a loooong time as old folks. 

Honestly, life keeps getting better. At 42, I feel younger and less encumbered than I have ever felt.


----------



## counterintuitive

I'm almost 30. But in my family growing up, you were considered functionally dead at 25. Since I didn't agree with that point of view, I got a fresh lease on life and I've basically been alive for 5 years


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ericajoy said:


> I had a friend recently tell me that she didn’t feel like a real adult til she was 35, and by the time she turned 40, she felt old. So, we may spend 35 years growing up, 5 years as an adult, and a loooong time as old folks.
> 
> Honestly, life keeps getting better. At 42, I feel younger and less encumbered than I have ever felt.



I agree. I still don't feel adult-ish yet even at 30, and I'll be 31 in a few months.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Voyageur said:


> Now if only I will be spared of that nagging “biological time clock” in my late thirties, this decade will be a fantastic one.


Got some good news for you then: 

https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24128176


----------



## daleks_exterminate

tanstaafl28 said:


> No, you just get a little more interesting. Do you yet realize how dumb you were 10 years ago? That tends to happen every 10 years.


Absolutely. I was an entirely different person at 20. I'm so happy I didn't get married then. Omg.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ericajoy said:


> I had a friend recently tell me that she didn’t feel like a real adult til she was 35, and by the time she turned 40, she felt old. So, we may spend 35 years growing up, 5 years as an adult, and a loooong time as old folks.
> 
> Honestly, life keeps getting better. At 42, I feel younger and less encumbered than I have ever felt.


I'm more active now than I ever was in my 20s haha


----------



## Voyageur

daleks_exterminate said:


> Got some good news for you then:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24128176


You’re scaring me, Daleks. I’ll have you know that I am receptive to change and finally becoming comfortable with my body and that dreadful instinct/gut fix I’ve successfully avoided acknowledging for as long as I’ve lived. O_O;

Only gotta hold out for 8 more years ‘til the worst is over. The radical’s definition of loneliness is extreme oneness with self, and I sure won’t knock it until I try it! >


----------



## tanstaafl28

daleks_exterminate said:


> Absolutely. I was an entirely different person at 20. I'm so happy I didn't get married then. Omg.


Imagine, if you will, being 49 about to turn 50. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the idea of being _half a century_ old... :laughing:


----------



## WickerDeer

Or, at least, that much closer to discounted senior breakfasts! (Same thing, right?)



But yeah, welcome to the hideous sith lord club. We have been waiting for you. 

According to your research, you still must use birth control if you don't intend to reproduce, despite reaching this reputable age. Sorry.

I am getting close to forty and I can definitely relate to feeling like a hideous sith lord (though I am aware of how far short I've fallen from achieving any ambitions I had when I was younger, which suuuuuuuuuucks...but then I got preggo at 19 so not really lordly behavior)--but perhaps that's all part of the plan, or else I'm just some human trying to survive and also ensure the survival of my offspring, and it's kind of a lot to deal with (as I'm sure most mothers know).

But yes, aging is great. Every year we get closer to stroke, heart attack, dying of cancer, and whatnot.

Seriously though, I really want to start oil painting. I love being a mother and my child is most important to me, but I want to finally be able to paint after almost a couple decades of motherhood.


----------



## Toddy

Im in my 30s too. Mid'ish.

Feeling better about ageing every single day.


----------



## Skimt

Are you in _Teutoburgerwoud_, yelling angrily at Roman invaders?


----------



## Rascal01

Yes, you do. But it will take another 40 or 50 years. And it is not about age, it is about health.


----------



## FallingForward

I suspect it will happen around the first time someone calls you boomer.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

As of a few months ago, I'm now 31. I don't use night cream, or lotion, or sunblock (except very rarely), I'm not wearing make up in this pic, and couldn't be bothered to brush my hair. I look sleep deprived due to staying up really late playing video games several nights in a row. I occasionally drink alcohol & indulgence in substances... And I'm starting to worry I'll never be the sith lord of my dreams.  Is this just terrible genetics?! What can I do to have white hair, a hunch back, and force lighting sooner???


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Skimt said:


> Are you in _Teutoburgerwoud_, yelling angrily at Roman invaders?


Interesting question... Why do you ask?


----------



## passionate

just wanted to drop by and tell you: you're pretty!
also, your hair is looking cute aaaaaaaa


----------



## Rascal01

There is an aspect of life you must be unaware of. With aging you may lose some of the physical perfection of youth. That will be replaced by other, and vastly more important, things. In fact, older people often remark that they would never go back to being young again.

I recall a young woman I knew. When I first saw her I think she was 19. When we actually met she was 21. She was an absolutely heart stopping beauty in her clothes. Out of them it was strictly OMG and utter disbelief. She could fornicate like a rabbit that had overdosed on an aphrodisiac. And though bright enough, she was an empty vessel. “There is where I went to high school.” was a common and frequent remark. Beyond that, a blank check.

Women with some life experience under their respective belts are far more interesting and appealing. They have a lot more to offer just by being who they are, which, frankly, is who they became when they left their youth behind..

Honey (commonly used here in the South), you are just ripening as you make you way to perfection. I found it to be a great journey. I didn’t even become a decent human being until I hit 40.. That’s when life really started. Enjoy the ride and the view along the way. Your life is just going to get better.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

No not really. You're going to have a lot of sex between now at 50 for sure. Enjoy it!


----------



## JBMan

Wait people start having sex at 30?

Great, im 29 and now i have so much to worry about


----------



## tanstaafl28

I miss 30. 


* *




I turned 30 in June of 2000, so you do the math.


----------



## Rascal01

tanstaafl28 said:


> I miss 30.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned 30 in June of 2000, so you do the math.


Ouch.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## tanstaafl28

Rascal01 said:


> Ouch.


Well, it is a privilege denied to some. I remember the analog world and I was there to witness the birth of the digital.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

[/QUOTE]


tanstaafl28 said:


> I miss 30.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned 30 in June of 2000, so you do the math.


I'm 32 now, I've just been updating it yearly. 

One day maybe it'll actually be sith Lord material. 
So far 32 is preferable to 30 though.

To make you feel very old though, 
My graduation ceremony was in 2008.


----------



## tanstaafl28

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm 32 now, I've just been updating it yearly.
> 
> One day maybe it'll actually be sith Lord material.
> So far 32 is preferable to 30 though.
> 
> To make you feel very old though,
> My graduation ceremony was in 2008.


In 2008, I was 38 and I had graduated with my Masters degree when you were a sophomore.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Rascal01 said:


> Hardly disappointment. The ADHD thing has haunted me all my life though I didn’t understand that for a very long time. While ADHD influences your behavior it does not detract from your innate talents or gifts.


I was apparently diagnosed pretty young, but school thought they could work with me & my doc advised against meds. That worked until it didn't. I was later diagnosed as an adult (and then found out that i was diagnosed as a kid, but was unaware of that haha). Meds and therapy do help a lot. It's fair that it doesn't remove innate talents or gifts, but I've never found a way to make those super useful 😅. 

I'm currently back in school now for a more artisanal thing, maybe that will work out better. I tried being a stay at home wife/mom for a bit, but i think that wasn't the best idea and at times probably scared my husband (@Pifanjr) by the random shit he walked in on me doing instead of like making dinner or whatever 😅. Luckily he's an intp, and he does kinda get it. I took up leather working during that time though, which turns out to be very fun, so i guess it's something, and have a regular board game night so I didn't have to keep playing Risk alone 🤣.



> With your wit why wouldn’t you be on the internet, your window to the world?


It's not inherently bad, and can be incredibly useful and such, but I'm honestly not sure if I've ever been able to actually be present a day in my entire life, and I suppose I'd like to know what that feels like. The internet isn't to blame for that, of course, i could become distracted from my own hand, but it does give far more interesting information to be distracted by. 

-------

I'm originally from the US as well btw (but Missouri, not Minnesota  I have a very traditional Midwestern accent. ....except when speaking Dutch. Then it's just a weird not quite Dutch accent that no one can place. I've been asked if I'm Syrian, Iranian, Russian, Polish, and English, so far, living over here.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gotta run, they want their scoundrel back. Haha


----------



## daleks_exterminate

am slightly drunk tbh


----------



## Rascal01

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, it is a privilege denied to some. I remember the analog world and I was there to witness the birth of the digital.


I remember getting our first ever TV in 1950. Obviously black and white. Only 3 stations in Detroit. Roof mounted antenna and poorly focused images. The big news in those days was the Korean War. 75 on my next birthday, if I get to have another one.

Turning 30 was tough, 50 was easier, and after that it didn’t matter. I’m just thankful to be turning at all.


----------



## Rascal01

daleks_exterminate said:


> I was apparently diagnosed pretty young, but school thought they could work with me & my doc advised against meds. That worked until it didn't. I was later diagnosed as an adult (and then found out that i was diagnosed as a kid, but was unaware of that haha). Meds and therapy do help a lot. It's fair that it doesn't remove innate talents or gifts, but I've never found a way to make those super useful 😅.
> 
> I'm currently back in school now for a more artisanal thing, maybe that will work out better. I tried being a stay at home wife/mom for a bit, but i think that wasn't the best idea and at times probably scared my husband (@Pifanjr) by the random shit he walked in on me doing instead of like making dinner or whatever 😅. Luckily he's an intp, and he does kinda get it. I took up leather working during that time though, which turns out to be very fun, so i guess it's something, and have a regular board game night so I didn't have to keep playing Risk alone 🤣.
> 
> 
> It's not inherently bad, and can be incredibly useful and such, but I'm honestly not sure if I've ever been able to actually be present a day in my entire life, and I suppose I'd like to know what that feels like. The internet isn't to blame for that, of course, i could become distracted from my own hand, but it does give far more interesting information to be distracted by.
> 
> -------
> 
> I'm originally from the US as well btw (but Missouri, not Minnesota  I have a very traditional Midwestern accent. ....except when speaking Dutch. Then it's just a weird not quite Dutch accent that no one can place. I've been asked if I'm Syrian, Iranian, Russian, Polish, and English, so far, living over here.


How wonderful it is when someone illuminates your life with a single word. “Distracted” from your own hand.“ Yes, that’s my personal plague. Distraction. I knew it by my actions but never internally verbalized it. Reading your words about your situation made my own behavior fall into place with clarity.

Please tell me what it is like, or what it means, to not be present.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Rascal01 said:


> I remember getting our first ever TV in 1950. Obviously black and white. Only 3 stations in Detroit. Roof mounted antenna and poorly focused images. The big news in those days was the Korean War. 75 on my next birthday, if I get to have another one.
> 
> Turning 30 was tough, 50 was easier, and after that it didn’t matter. I’m just thankful to be turning at all.


My parents were born in 1950. I was born in 1970.


----------



## Rascal01

tanstaafl28 said:


> My parents were born in 1950. I was born in 1970.


My offspring born very early 70s.


----------



## tanstaafl28

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 887744
> 
> Gotta run, they want their scoundrel back. Haha


*I WANNA PLAY!*


----------



## tanstaafl28

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 887746
> 
> am slightly drunk tbh


Totally Jelly. I love cool board games! Enjoy!


----------



## WickerDeer

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 887746
> 
> am slightly drunk tbh


You guys look so happy--I love hearing about the great things people do. Playing games or taking kids to school without their shoes--it's nice to know there are ways to make life more interesting.

I remember when I turned thirty--it felt like such a huge deal to me. I was like...omg I'm in my last year of my twenties, I better get all my shit figured out RIGHT NOW.

I didn't lol and now I kind of wonder what the hell happened, because I'd decided to have goals for when I'm thirty and I still haven't fulfilled them--soon I'll be forty. UGH

I'm still not quite a hideous sith lord either though, so I'm sorry--you might even have to wait till you're past forty. However--if it's any consolation--I do look particularly hideous after drinking vodka and sleeping very little. 

I somehow doubt you would be able to pull off that level of hideousness yet (if ever--I think it's a personal talent of mine), but with time you may--I think the games and all the fun things you are doing is undermining your development of hideous qualities though, you might be like one of those elves in Rivendell at this rate.


----------



## Rascal01

WickerDeer said:


> You guys look so happy--I love hearing about the great things people do. Playing games or taking kids to school without their shoes--it's nice to know there are ways to make life more interesting.
> 
> I remember when I turned thirty--it felt like such a huge deal to me. I was like...omg I'm in my last year of my twenties, I better get all my shit figured out RIGHT NOW.
> 
> I didn't lol and now I kind of wonder what the hell happened, because I'd decided to have goals for when I'm thirty and I still haven't fulfilled them--soon I'll be forty. UGH
> 
> I'm still not quite a hideous sith lord either though, so I'm sorry--you might even have to wait till you're past forty. However--if it's any consolation--I do look particularly hideous after drinking vodka and sleeping very little.
> 
> I somehow doubt you would be able to pull off that level of hideousness yet (if ever--I think it's a personal talent of mine), but with time you may--I think the games and all the fun things you are doing is undermining your development of hideous qualities though, you might be like one of those elves in Rivendell at this rate.


You may find you enjoy your 40s. It’s the peak time of intellectual, physical and emotional coming together, though men and women may see this differently. Late 30s can feel kind of bleak as you count the years, but really, your 40s aren’t too bad.

It’s more about health than age anyway. Good genes help a lot.


----------



## Mark R

Rascal01 said:


> You may find you enjoy your 40s. It’s the peak time of intellectual, physical and emotional coming together, though men and women may see this differently. Late 30s can feel kind of bleak as you count the years, but really, your 40s aren’t too bad.
> 
> It’s more about health than age anyway. Good genes help a lot.


I turned 30 in 1994, and I am turning 57 tomorrow. I am feeling very good intellectually, physically, and emotionally. I feel healthier than I was in my 40's because I eat better, exercise more, and lost a lot of weight. I have no health problems. 50's aren't too bad either. Part of it is genes, and part of it is taking care of yourself.


----------



## Rascal01

Mark R said:


> I turned 30 in 1994, and I am turning 57 tomorrow. I am feeling very good intellectually, physically, and emotionally. I feel healthier than I was in my 40's because I eat better, exercise more, and lost a lot of weight. I have no health problems. 50's aren't too bad either. Part of it is genes, and part of it is taking care of yourself.


Exactly. 50s took a little more effort but an excellent time of life.


----------



## Hexigoon

30? pfft, I wish. That's a youngling. 300+ is where you gotta get at to even harness 10% of cranky "i'm too old for this shit" sith powers. Get back to us around 2290 AD.


----------

